# Storage Problems



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

We will not start our root cellar for probably another month. Ground just too wet.

Our storage is everywhere in the house and I do mean everywhere. Stacked, packed you name it.

A fear I have is this place(wood frame) catchin on fire and all our stores going up in smoke.

We have a storage shed with a wooden floor. Can we put down aluminum siding on the floor and plastic either under the aluminum or over it and place all these buckets on that until we get the cellar built? We dont want to put the bucket directly on the wood. 

Really need suggestions as to how to handle this problem.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

With the rule of "*Two is One*" - would you have some way to move a portion (half maybe) to a storage-locker off-site till you can build a secondary storage-zone (root cellar) or maybe move stuff to a metal-floor'd shed away from the house (20' should be enough). The shed could be as simple as a small SeaCan (intermodal container) dropped in a corner of your lot or could be as fancy as a custom-built storage-skid like used for oil-n-gas exploration.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

closest place to store is 25 miles. too far from home.

Our land is very hilly. Only flat places to sit any kind of pod or whatever is where the house sits and the small driveway where 3 vehicles sit. This why I was wondering if we could sit this stuff inside a metal shed here that has a woodenfloor and sit everything on aluminum siding or something.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

I do not understand why you do not want to place the buckets directly on a wood floor? According to your post this would be just temporary until the root celler is done.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

I see your worry over rodents, but a temporary storage is just that, temporary

I would suggest that heat is a bigger worry than rodents, the Al siding will be little in the way of a barrier. I've sen where rats have chewed through sheet metal cans to get tot he food inside.

Good luck!


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

goatlady said:


> I do not understand why you do not want to place the buckets directly on a wood floor? According to your post this would be just temporary until the root celler is done.


yes just a temp. but did not know whether or not the buckets would absorb anything like moisture like from sweating from the wood. I thought that I read somewhere not to put the plastic storage buckets on a wood floor.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Put your cans down in 55 gallon steel drums and put the lids on.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*set plastic buckets on wood*

I don't know why you don't want your buckets sitting on wood. Maybe there is a special reason, but everything I have read says that when you have buckets in a basement, don't set them on the concrete floor, put some boards on the floor and put your buckets on the boards.

I would not set mine on metal. I would choose wood first, cardboard or foam shop mats second. If your root cellar is to have a concrete floor, you will still need some barrier between the concrete and your buckets.


----------



## Kevin108 (Aug 29, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> We have a storage shed with a wooden floor. Can we put down aluminum siding on the floor and plastic either under the aluminum or over it and place all these buckets on that until we get the cellar built? We dont want to put the bucket directly on the wood.


That would build a vapor barrier which will sweat sitting on top of the floor and rot it out in short order.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

wood on bare ground will conduct moisture given enough time ..... vapor barrier of some kind should be used .... plastic sheet or styrofoam ......


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

Boric acid solution will make a fire retardant for the wood, then cover with multiple layers of gypsum board{sheet rock} to create an area with some heat resistance. With enough insulation and sheet rock, you can have a fairly fire safe room reasonable.


----------

